
Obama's Tightrope Walk - kposehn
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/obamas-tightrope-walk
======
kposehn
I am aware that many people have a negative view of Stratfor on HN. I posted
this because there is some excellent insight here from George Friedman,
especially the last two sentences in the article.

